# afternoon delight



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

The only way to pull off a Sunday afternoon 'quickie' with their 8-year 
old son in the apartment was to send him out on the balcony with a Mars Bar and tell him to report on all the street activities. 

He began his commentary as his parents put their plan into operation: 

'There's a car being towed from the car park,' he shouted. 

'An ambulance just drove by!' 

'Looks like the Andersons have company,' he called out. 

'Matt's riding a new bike!' 

'Looks as if the Sanders are moving!' 

'Jason is on his skate board! 

After a few moments he announced, 'The Coopers are sh*****g!!' 

Startled, his mum and dad shot up in bed! 

Dad cautiously called out, 
'How do you know they're sh*****g?' 

'Jimmy Cooper is standing on his balcony with a Mars Bar'.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's just as bad when you're in your 60's with a 38-year old at home!   

Peter


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> It's just as bad when you're in your 60's with a 38-year old at home!
> 
> Peter


Well tell him it's too cold for 60 year old men to be out on the balcony Peter.


----------

